# Hi from South Florida!



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure some of our Florida crew will respond shortly, but until then check out the local club listed here:
http://apisenterprises.com/fsba/fsbalocal.htm

Also, check your library for books and videos. Here at Beesource, check out the 'How to start Beekeeping' subforum: lots of good info there.

Good Luck!


----------



## volunteerguy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Indy...I have tried reaching out to the Subtropical Beekeepers Association with no luck.

Looks like I'll have to look more north and into Broward County.


----------



## adiel (Apr 7, 2010)

Sean, did you ever find a beekeeping club in south florida? I am looking for one also. 

Thanks,
Adiel


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome, i'm in central FL. I know I've seen a few people on the forum from down south although I cannot remember their screen names. You might contact AMERICAS BEEKEEPER on this forum he teaches bee classes over in Tampa at USF and I would guess he has some contacts down south. Good luck


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You can try http://swfbees.com/ Beekeepers Association of Southwest Florida and this is a list of all the beekeeprs in Florida http://www.doacs.state.fl.us/pi/plantinsp/apiary/fl_certified_apiaries_04_22_09.pdf or the Florida State Beekeepers Association http://www.floridabeekeepers.org/
Most of my students are north of Naples and east of Lakeland.


----------



## rigotech (Jan 2, 2011)

south florida over here! http://www.rigotech.net


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

